# La Floridita Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Toro Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a bundle of these and 18 out of 20 were rolled too tight to smoke. The wrapper is too thin, splits and cracks along the whole cigar. These c...

Read the full review here: La Floridita Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Toro Maduro


----------

